# Munchkins



## kross44 (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone else have a munchkin cat?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I think there are 2 on here, Marsh and Kitty... :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

kross44 said:


> Does anyone else have a munchkin cat?


I do, I own Marsh, or rather, i'm owned by Marsh. :lol: 

He's a Munchkin, and came from a wonderful breeder in NY. A polydactyl, with silky hair, all-white with amber eyes.

What did you want to know about Munchkins?


----------

